# Decision time....



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmm. Man!!! That's one heck of a choice there. I don't know what I'd do. Maybe I'd go for option 2. But what you really need to think to yourself is,
"How happy will my horse be there? Will he be taken care of properly? Will he have enough space to graze, run etc. here?"
Yet it is also important to you to pick which one you want, it's also important to your horse. :wink:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I know man, that's what's so tough! there is little space to run and learn at option number two, but the people are nicer. Option one, although there is little turn out, there is way more than #2, and way more space to run. It's so hard, what the deal breaker was, was that #2 the stalls are REALLY old, practically falling apart, and the turn out was outside, but NO grass at all, and the arena might as well not even be an arena. But the people are so nice lol. I think My problem is with me, not everyone else....I hate drama. 

thanks for your advice!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Option #2.

The care provided for your horses sounds better and just the fact you are uncomfortable with the BO with option #1 is more than enough for to move to a more pleasant environment.

You said you want to move to your mother in law's property? How quickly would you be able to move there?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i don't know what to do. Don't you wish you could just combine the best parts of #1 and #2? Looking out for the best interest of Thunder, the first place seems good. He has more room to run, and probably a better opportunity for you to work with him.

My fiance and I were looking into another barn a while ago. The people were awesome, the horses looked gorgeous, they'd have pastures to run in, but there was no security and the place looked like it was falling apart. So we didn't bring them there.

I think your mother-in-laws property would be best, but like you said, it could take several months. 

Sorry i wasn't much help


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks appy! that's what i was thinking....

oh and the second option is mostly wild mustangs that are in training there, and the ppl that would be "boarding" me there dont live on the property, someone else does, and they think that every horse there is in training, so it's not a licensed boarding facility.

you guys are awesome!!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmm. Go option 3#! Hehe :lol: . Choose a different one! Sorry, sorry. I guess I shouldn't joke about it. Why don't you look at another place?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I have searched for everything in my area. Thanks though! joke if you want lol Im going to stick it out for a couple months and get my mother in laws place up and running.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Hmm. Go option 3#! Hehe :lol: . Choose a different one! Sorry, sorry. I guess I shouldn't joke about it. Why don't you look at another place?


I thought it was cute


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^^thats what i meant by joke about it lol it was cute! good one rach! high five lol

#3 is my dream stable hehe


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks,  :lol: 8) . high five!

Well, 
It really is hard. Just go with your heart. Don't think about it too much. How long will you be staying at the stable that you choose for?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hopefully max 6 months, but my goal is 3.

That's why i feel its ok to just wait it out. unless things spiral and get bad.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Are you going to be doing lessons? Because if not, go option 2. If it's only for a little bit, then it should be fine. But, as long as the stalls don't fall down when your horse is in it, I wouldn't mind option 3 ahh, i mean 2?


----------

